# Dream result's the real deal



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

There's beem a bit of Dream result hype online for a while. The good news is that the film is really good. Lots of big water freestyle, huge air, waterfall hucking from all over the world, and the obligatory 186 footer ( super clean line). All of that makes for some good porn.
DVD Review of Dream Result | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------

